# Logic X : Do you use Package or Folder ?



## synthpunk (Sep 5, 2015)

I am trying to organize my projects, versions, takes, mixes, etc and just curious what people are using ? TX


----------



## kclements (Sep 5, 2015)

Packages all the way. If needed, I can always get into the project folder and get what I need. But I find the ease of packages way better than my old folder system.

I do keep my bounced final mixes in a separate folder. 

So _really_ I guess I use a hybrid system. I have a folder called. "My great song title" and within that is the Logic Pro package and another folder called Final Audio. I bounce my mixes there.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 5, 2015)

Same as kclements.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyone have a quick Logic Package for dummies lesson please ?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 5, 2015)

Projects with folders for me.


----------



## Tatu (Sep 5, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Anyone have a quick Logic Package for dummies lesson please ?


Right click, choose 'Show Package Contents'. Lesson complete.


----------



## kclements (Sep 5, 2015)

Jay is doin it old school. 

I thought long about keeping my old system of folders. But I thought Apple is kind of pushing us in that direction. I figure that when new ways come out of Cupertino, it's a good idea to adopt them. So I switched.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Sep 5, 2015)

Never packages. Always folders. When I accidentally save something as a package I get p!ssed!

Having to open a package and route through its contents to find files is hugely inconvenient, not to mention a giant step backward in computing. And though Apple might be "pushing" in this direction, they don't know better than I do about how/when I need to access the files in a project. "So there!" 

Old skool folders are da best skool. New skool packages are just change for the sake of change, with little actual benefit to show for it.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 5, 2015)

Never worked with a recent version of Logic. Saving a project as a package takes more time, I assume.

Is that correct?


----------



## kclements (Sep 5, 2015)

Peter Schwartz said:


> Never packages. Always folders. When I accidentally save something as a package I get p!ssed!
> 
> Having to open a package and route through its contents to find files is hugely inconvenient, not to mention a giant step backward in computing. And though Apple might be "pushing" in this direction, they don't know better than I do about how/when I need to access the files in a project. "So there!"



Hmmmm. I never find myself needing to get into the logic folder structure much anymore. I'm not saying your wrong, but I wonder what are you getting into the folders for?



> Old skool folders are da best skool. New skool packages are just change for the sake of change, with little actual benefit to show for it.



It makes it very easy to transfer projects. You don't have worry if everything is included. Just grab the project file and send it off. Of course, it's also a large file, and some services see it as a folder so they mess with it anyway. And also it's easy to make backups.

But I think; what ever works for you, works for you. 

K


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Sep 5, 2015)

kclements said:


> ...I wonder what are you getting into the folders for?



Oh... you don't wanna know...
No, really, you reeeeeally don't wanna know...


OK, here are 5 reasons off the top of my head:

1. When delivering tracks or stems, being able to copy the files I want to send to the client into a separate folder. They don't need my rough mixes or other bits and pieces that went into the making of them.

2. When doing voice-overs for tutorials and instructional videos (you know the ones kclements  ) to be able to quickly grab a file and drag it into my screen capture/animation app.

3. When separating used and unused audio files, having the flexibility to create folders in which to move them.

4. Along the lines of #3, to be able to separate & categorize audio recordings, i.e., client files, stems, production, alternate takes, etc.

5. When making progressive saves of a project or cue, to see them all into a single folder and view the progression, sorting by date modified.

...and so on...


----------



## kclements (Sep 5, 2015)

Cool. I get it. I guess my workflow lends itself to packages. I may need to go back at some point - I haven't had request for stems as of late - but for now it works for me. But I can see where if you need access to those folders, it is much better to go Old Skool.

And yes, I know of which screencasts you speak. 

k


----------



## PJMorgan (Sep 6, 2015)

Packages for me, it's neater & no bother getting into the package if you need to. Although I can see why some still prefer folders, especially if you need access to the audio files on a regular basis.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 7, 2015)

Packages were added to Logic so that GarageBand updaters would feel more at ease. REAL Logic Pro users use folders


----------



## gdoubleyou (Sep 7, 2015)

If I'm collaborating with another Logic X user I send a Package, otherwise it's folders.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 8, 2015)

Folders also, always.


----------

